# Anyone ever buy cigars at the Duty Free?



## tmajer15 (Oct 3, 2009)

Just curious if anyones ever bought cigars from the duty free store coming back from Canada. How is the selection and prices? I've brought liquor back many times, at some great prices. Just curious. thanks


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

I have once at the DF coming back into Detroit. I was running low, so picked up some cheap sticks. They didnt have much of a selection there & prices were higher than what you can get online. All I saw was one cabinet humi there.

Its been a year or more, so it may have improved since then...




Just remember to tell the customs agent at the border that you just got a great deal on a bunch of cubans. You know how they love a good joke. j/k


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

Hmmmmm.... thread has me curious...


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Canada duty free = $$$$$$$$$$$ + $$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## BigKev77 (Feb 16, 2008)

ejgarnut said:


> Just remember to tell the customs agent at the border that you just got a great deal on a bunch of cubans. You know how they love a good joke. j/k


The US guys are real peaches aren't they. Especially when driving a truck! Took me three tries to get back in at Detroit. My smart mouth didn't help. Something about his sewn on badge and gun not making him king ding-a-ling.:cheeky:


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

asmartbull said:


> Canada duty free = $$$$$$$$$$$ + $$$$$$$$$$$$$


So they charge more than just paying the taxes?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

bigkev77 said:


> The US guys are real peaches aren't they. Especially when driving a truck! Took me three tries to get back in at Detroit. My smart mouth didn't help. Something about his sewn on badge and gun not making him king ding-a-ling.:cheeky:


I always have trouble getting in to Canada. :faint:
The long list of redundant personal questions are really intrusive to say the least. :lalala:

Upon arrival to the Untied States boarder a couple of quick questions and i am through the gate.:banana:


----------



## Earley (Sep 19, 2009)

I'm curious about this too. I'm going to Seattle in September and we're planning a day trip up to Vancouver.


----------



## BigKev77 (Feb 16, 2008)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I always have trouble getting in to Canada. :faint:
> The long list of redundant personal questions are really intrusive to say the least. :lalala:
> 
> Upon arrival to the Untied States boarder a couple of quick questions and i am through the gate.:banana:


I have only been to Canada about a dozen times and it was driving a tractor trailer each time. The agent you get can make a world of difference. I have unfortunately had several jerks when returning to the US. I doesn't help when someone is being a jerk and I am unable to not point it out.


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

Earley said:


> I'm curious about this too. I'm going to Seattle in September and we're planning a day trip up to Vancouver.


COOL!! Let us know when you're coming and maybe you can attend a Team WA herf... guaranteed, you've never seen anything like it.


----------



## chickenriceboo (May 20, 2010)

Am really curious about the duty free selections in Vancouver airport. My wife is transiting there in a couple of weeks and would like to know if it would be worthwhile to ask her to pick up something from there!


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

Canada's taxes are as bad as yours, Jay... ($48USD for a single Cohiba Genios) but with Duty Free, it could be a great deal!! 

Waiting for someone to drop some experiential knowledge on us!!


----------



## JustOneMoreStick (Sep 21, 2009)

I dont know If I have ever seen a big enough price break in a duty free shop to justify a purchase in my opinion. But thats just me Im cheap.


----------



## webarnes (Jun 2, 2010)

My impression is that the prices in the duty free stores aren't any better than American mail order prices. However, they're significantly cheaper than Canadian prices (with our huge duty, tobacco tax, and sales tax that more than double the price).


----------



## chickenriceboo (May 20, 2010)

Hmm, slightly cheaper is still attractive to me - as pointed out my price situation here in Japan is not very fun. 

Anyone know if you can get singles or 5-packs at Vancouver airport? Or if they only sell boxes. Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Blackham (Mar 26, 2010)

I was at Pearson airport terminal [email protected] Toronto airport a month ago. Selection was weak, mostly CC cigarillos, Siglo I/II, Monte 4, 3-4 NC boxes I couldn't remember the brand. Can't remember the price but I wouldn't say they're cheap. Staffs don't know/care about the cigars as the humi door was left opened for who knows how long. 

Wouldn't recommend anyone to buy cigars there


----------



## chickenriceboo (May 20, 2010)

Blackham said:


> I was at Pearson airport terminal [email protected] Toronto airport a month ago. Selection was weak, mostly CC cigarillos, Siglo I/II, Monte 4, 3-4 NC boxes I couldn't remember the brand. Can't remember the price but I wouldn't say they're cheap. Staffs don't know/care about the cigars as the humi door was left opened for who knows how long.
> 
> Wouldn't recommend anyone to buy cigars there


Thanks very much for the info, Joe, that helps a lot!


----------



## jaq6plus (Jun 7, 2006)

The selection of cigars at Canada's larger airports is good but mostly Cubans and they are stored in humidors. Selections at the land crossings are not so great. They sell boxes and small packs, 5's and 10's but no singles. Our prices, even without duty are not attractive!


----------

